# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Hernia - Artikel

## Agnes574

Hernia
Inleiding

Een hernia (Hernia Nuclei Pulposi, HNP) is een uitstulping van de tussenwervelschijf. Deze uitstulping drukt op een zenuw, waardoor pijnklachten in het been ontstaan, eventueel met verschijnselen van uitval van de zenuw (doof gevoel, krachtsvermindering).

Hernia-operaties horen tot de meest frequent door neurochirurgen uitgevoerde ingrepen. Van de bijna 11.000 die er elk jaar in Nederland worden gedaan nemen de neurochirurgen er ruim 9.000 voor hun rekening. 

Veel vaker nog worden neurochirurgen met het probleem van de rugpijn geconfronteerd. Het is niet duidelijk of rugpijn als het gevolg van een hernia beschouwd moet worden. 

Vroeger ging men daar altijd van uit, tegenwoordig gelooft men dat slijtage van een tussenwervelschijf wel een rol kan spelen bij het ontstaan van rugpijn. Een hernia kan echter optreden zonder rugpijn. De typische klacht van een hernia is pijn in één been.

Anatomie van de wervelkolom

De wervelkolom heeft een centrale plaats in het bewegingsapparaat. Hij bestaat uit 7 nekwervels, 12 borstwervels, 5 lendenwervels en het heiligbeen. Tussen twee wervellichamen ligt telkens een tussenwervelschijf, en deze 23 schijven verhogen de elasticiteit en de bewegingsmogelijkheden van de wervelkolom. 

Hoewel een hernia theoretisch van iedere tussenwervelschijf kan voorkomen, zijn voor de praktijk alleen de drie onderste tussenwervelschijven van belang. De hernia's van de halswervelkolom vormen een categorie apart waarop hier niet nader wordt ingegaan.

De meest voorkomende hernia's liggen tussen de 4e en de 5e en tussen de 5e lendenwervel en het heiligbeen. Op deze niveau's treden 90% van alle hernia's op, de overige 10% zitten een etage hoger. 

De tussenwervelschijf bestaat uit een elastische kern die omgeven is door een vezelige ring. De achterkant van het wervelkanaal wordt gevormd door de wervelbogen die in een doornuitsteeksel uitlopen, en waartussen een stevig band is uitgespannen. 

In het wervelkanaal bevindt zich het ruggenmerg dat echter niet verder reikt dan de eerste lendenwervel. Onder dit niveau zijn er alleen nog zenuwwortels die in het wervelkanaal verlopen, en waarvan er telkens een links en een rechts tussen twee wervels door het wervelkanaal verlaten.

De hernia

Slijtage of degeneratie van een tussenwervelschijf is een normaal proces dat bij iedereen in meerdere of mindere mate plaatsvindt. Vaak komen rugklachten of hernia's in bepaalde families wat meer voor. Zwaar werk met veel bukken en tillen kan wel meer rugklachten geven, maar het ontstaan van een hernia wordt er niet door veroorzaakt. Hernia's komen even vaak voor bij mensen met licht en zwaar werk. Opvallend is dat rugoperaties bij rokers veel vaker nodig zijn en ook nog tot slechtere resultaten leiden dan bij niet-rokers. 

Bij de degeneratie kan de tussenwervelschijf gaan uitpuilen, er kan echter ook een scheur in de vezelring optreden. Hier doorheen kunnen stukken uit de kern naar voren gedrukt worden in de richting van het wervelkanaal. Meestal scheurt de ring op de zwakste plek, en dat is precies waar de zenuwwortel het wervelkanaal verlaat. 

Iedereen kan een hernia krijgen, en waarom dit bij de een wel en bij de ander niet gebeurt is niet bekend. Wel zie je hernia's iets vaker in bepaalde families optreden. 

Meestal gaan rugklachten aan het optreden van een hernia vooraf. Heel veel patiënten hebben wel eens een spitaanval gehad. De verschijnselen van de hernia bestaan echter uit pijn die in het been uitstraalt, eventueel met een doof of prikkelend gevoel. Deze pijn treedt op in het verzorgingsgebied van de zenuw waarop de druk wordt uitgeoefend. Druk op de zenuw kan een verlies van functie van de zenuw betekenen.

De functie van de zenuw is tweeledig: de zenuw verzorgt de spieren, maar ook een huidgebied. Iedere zenuw heeft zijn "eigen" spier en huidgebied. De stoornissen die kunnen optreden kunnen bestaan uit verlammingsverschijnselen van een of meer spieren, of een prikkelend dan wel doof gevoel. 

Omdat bij hoesten, niezen en persen (HNP) de druk in het wervelkanaal wordt verhoogd, dus ook de op de zenuwwortel, kan de pijnuitstraling toenemen. Uit de beschrijving van de pijnuitstraling en uit de bij onderzoek eventueel vastgestelde uitval is al vaak te zien om welke zenuw het gaat.

Stellen van de diagnose

Om aan te tonen dat de pijn in het been inderdaad veroorzaakt wordt door het uitstulpen van de tussenwervelschijf moet verder onderzoek gebeuren. Er zijn drie soorten onderzoek die hiervoor in aanmerking komen: 

CT-scan. Wanneer de diagnose duidelijk is en de patiënten niet te dik zijn kan dit onderzoek voldoende anatomische informatie verschaffen. Langzamerhand vindt men echter dat het niet meer aan de "eisen van de tijd" voldoet. 
Contrastonderzoek van het wervelkanaal (caudagrafie) , eventueel aangevuld met een CT-scan. Dit onderzoek wordt in bepaalde gevallen nog wel gedaan en geeft in het bijzonder veel informatie over de botstructuren. 
MRI . Dit onderzoek wordt steeds meer en beter beschikbaar en heeft de CT-scan en de caudagrafie reeds grotendeels verdrongen. Voordeel is vooral de afbeelding in drie richtingen en het zichtbaar maken van de tussenwervelschijf zelf op een manier die iets zegt over de slijtage daarvan. MRI is minder goed in staat om botstructuren af te beelden. 
De operatie

Niet elke hernia hoeft geopereerd te worden. Met rust en fysiotherapie gaan 70 tot 80% van alle hernia's vanzelf weer over. Men moet dus niet te vroeg besluiten tot operatie, aan de andere kant is het zo, dat bij te lang wachten het herstel na een ingreep vertraagd kan zijn. 

In het algemeen houdt men aan niet eerder dan na 6 weken te opereren (tenzij er een spoedindicatie bestaat), maar wel binnen 6 maanden als de klachten dan nog bestaan. 

Er zijn twee soorten van operatie-indicaties: 

Absoluut. 
Wanneer uitval bestaat van de zenuw die zo ernstig is dat bijvoorbeeld verlammingsverschijnselen hierdoor veroorzaakt worden. Daarnaast is uitval van de functie van de sluitspieren bijna altijd een reden om een operatie aan te raden. 
Relatief. 
Wanneer pijn bestaat waar de patiënt zo veel last van heeft dat hij met deze pijn niet goed kan functioneren. Het subjectieve klachtenpatroon speelt hier dus een doorslaggevende rol, zodat de patiënt eigenlijk zelf moet beslissen of een operatie al dan niet moet doorgaan, mits hiervoor natuurlijk een indicatie bestaat. 
De operatie wordt uitgevoerd in volledige narcose, waarbij de patiënt in knie-elleboog houding of op de buik ligt. 

Boven het niveau waar het om gaat wordt een huidsnee van 8 tot 12 centimeter gemaakt, waarna de lange rugspieren naar weerszijden van de wervelbogen worden afgeschoven. Dan wordt het band of ligament dat zich tussen de wervelbogen bevindt ingesneden en gedeeltelijk verwijderd. Zo komen de zenuwwortels vrij te liggen die links en rechts iets onder het niveau van de tussenwervelschijf afgaan. 

Onder de zenuw is dan meestal al de uitstulping van de tussenwervelschijf te herkennen, soms ligt er ook een brok vrij in het wervelkanaal. Deze wordt verwijderd, waarna de volledige tussenwervelruimte wordt uitgeruimd. Wanneer dit niet zou gebeuren kan het in de toekomst makkelijker tot een nieuwe hernia komen (recidief). Na de operatie ontstaat tussen de beide wervels een litteken, het is dus niet zo dat de wervels op elkaar komen te zitten. 

Na de operatie gaat de patiënt naar de uitslaapkamer, waarna hij de eerste uren op de rug komt te liggen. 

De pijn in het been is meestal direct verdwenen, maar kan af en toe nog wel eens optreden, vooral bij houdingsverandering en belasting. Het dove gevoel voelt men vaak sterker dan voor de operatie, de pijn is immers weg. 

Verlammingsverschijnselen verbeteren vaak na operatie, helaas is dit niet altijd het geval. Rugklachten, voor zover die voor de operatie bestonden, kunnen ook daarna altijd optreden, de operatie heeft als zodanig daarop geen invloed.

Risico's

Zoals bij iedere operatie zijn er ook bij de hernia-operatie zekere risico's. De kans van optreden hiervan is echter zeer gering, in een specialistisch centrum betreft het immers een routine-operatie.

Niettemin kan er altijd wat toename van neurologische uitval optreden, deze is meestal het gevolg van het moeten manipuleren aan een zenuw die lang in de knel gezeten heeft. 

Een ontsteking of niet goed genezende wond behoort ook tot de gebruikelijke risico's. 

Het volksgeloof wil hier dat veel patiënten na een hernia-operatie in een rolstoel terecht zouden komen, daarvan is echter geen sprake en de kans daarop is dan ook zo goed als nihil.


Bron: Ziekenhuis.nl

----------


## Agnes574

Hernia (vervolg)

Alternatieve

Naast de "gewone" operatie bestaan er ook mogelijkheden de tussenwervelschijf te benaderen via een scoop of naald. Bekend is in dit laatste verband de chemonucleolyse, het "wegspuiten" van de hernia. Wegens teleurstellende resultaten is deze methode door neurochirurgen vrijwel geheel verlaten. 

Veelbelovend leek de laser-coagulatie van de tussenwervelschijf. Hiervoor komt slechts een klein percentage patiënten met een hernia in aanmerking, n.l. die patiënten bij wie de tussenwervelschijf nog intact is, maar wel uitpuilt. Als de klachten vooral optreden onder belasting en in rust weer verdwijnen, kan dit erop wijzen, dat er nog een zekere elasticiteit van de schijf bestaat. 

Door nu het binnenste gedeelte te verdampen, wordt het vochtgehalte en zo de druk in de schijf verminderd. Hierdoor zou deze minder uitpuilen. Het succespercentage van deze behandeling bedraagt ongeveer 50%, en het is nog niet mogelijk om van te voren een goede voorspelling te doen over wie van de al geselecteerde groep wel en wie geen baat bij de behandeling zal hebben. 

Omdat het wel gaat om patiënten die voor operatieve behandeling in aanmerking komen, wordt bij mislukken van de laser-behandeling alsnog tot operatie overgegaan. Door het betrekkelijk geringe succespercentage (ca. 50% tegenover meer dan 80% bij een "gewone" operatie) kiezen veel patiënten liever voor deze laatste mogelijkheid.

Na de operatie

Na de operatie wordt de patiënt verder behandeld door de fysiotherapeut. Deze doet oefeningen om de rug weer belastbaar te maken en de patiënt weer op de benen te krijgen. In het algemeen is het ontslag na een week, waarna de fysiotherapie thuis wordt voortgezet. 

Poliklinische controle vindt 6 weken na operatie plaats, waarbij de belastbaarheid en het resultaat van de operatie op dat moment bekeken worden. Meestal krijgt de patiënt dan te horen dat hij wel weer zijn gang kan gaan en de belasting mag opvoeren. Werkhervatting hangt natuurlijk ook samen met het type werkzaamheden.

Recidief

In het algemeen is 80 tot 90% van de patiënten na een hernia-operatie met het resultaat tevreden. Een recidief is het opnieuw optreden van een hernia op dezelfde plaats en aan dezelfde kant. Het risico hierop bedraagt ongeveer 2 tot 5% en dit komt door het feit dat het technisch nooit mogelijk is om voor 100% het tussenwervelschijfmateriaal te verwijderen. Dit heeft te maken met de anatomie en de benadering bij operatie. 

Omdat het slijtageproces zich meestal gelijkmatig over alle tussenwervelschijven verdeelt kan een hernia van een andere tussenwervelschijf natuurlijk nog wel eens optreden. In de praktijk behoeft men hier echter geen rekening mee te houden, en er zijn ook geen mogelijkheden om dit te voorkomen. 

Mocht het toch gebeuren dan is operatie opnieuw aangewezen, waarbij het niet zo is dat door een tweede of derde operatie de rug steeds slechter wordt.

Bron: Ziekenhuis.nl

----------


## Agnes574

Heb zelf nog maar eens dit artikel goed doorgelezen...
Donderdag weer naar de arts om de verdere behandeling te bespreken...
Heb 2 epidurale cortisonen-prikken gehad,maar die hebben naar mijn mening geen effect gehad...is reeds 3 weken geleden.
Hopelijk hoeft een operatie niet,maar ik vrees dat er niets anders opzit.

----------


## Luuss0404

*Hoe voorkom je een hernia?*
Een hernia valt te voorkomen door goed op uw houding te letten, waarbij u uw rug zo weinig mogelijk belast.

*Besteed veel aandacht aan uw houding*
Sta ontspannen rechtop waarbij uw gewicht gelijk over beide voeten verdeeld is. Een doorgezakte of doorgebogen houding veroorzaakt namelijk grote spanning op uw hele rug;

*Let op je houding bij het tillen*
Ga goed door uw knieën wanneer u een zwaar voorwerp tilt. Houd dat voorwerp dicht bij uw lichaam en verdeel het gewicht evenredig over beide zijden van uw lichaam. Terwijl u tilt, draait u nooit vanuit uw middel. Een zware last is gemakkelijker met vier dan met twee handen te dragen. Vraag daarom gerust een ander om u een handje te helpen;

*Overgewicht kan rugklachten veroorzaken*
Let op uw lijn. Overtollig gewicht sjouwt u voortdurend met u mee. Dat kan rugklachten kan veroorzaken;

*Let op de juiste stoelen*
Gebruik thuis, in de auto en op de werkplek stoelen die voldoende steun aan de onderrug geven;

*Let op uw zithouding*
Vermijd onafgebroken zitten en sla daarbij de benen niet over elkaar;

*Neem voldoende rustpauzes bij het autorijden*
Wissel langdurig autorijden af met rustpauzes om uw benen te ontspannen en een andere houding aan te nemen;

*Draag schoenen met voldoende steun*
Draag goed zittende schoenen die voldoende steun geven wanneer u een lange tijd moet staan of lopen;

*Blijf energiek en gezond*
Uw gezondheid kunt u waarborgen door sporten te beoefenen die uw rug niet te veel belasten, zoals zwemmen en wandelen. Verantwoorde sportbeoefening begint met een goede warming-up en na afloop een cooling-down;

*Op de buik slapen kan tot rugklachten leiden*
Probeer op de zij te slapen of anders op de rug, maar nooit op de buik! Op de buik slapen veroorzaakt te veel druk op de nek en de onderrug, waardoor klachten kunnen ontstaan. Bij het op de zij slapen, plaatst u het kussen onder uw hoofd en nek. Uw nek dient ondersteund te worden, zodat het op dezelfde hoogte komt te liggen als de rest van de wervelkolom. U kunt eventueel een kussentje tussen uw gebogen knieën leggen, waardoor de druk op de onderrug vermindert. Als u toch de neiging heeft om op de buik te rollen, leg dan een kussen tegen uw borst aan.

_(Bron: herniakliniek.nl)_

----------

